# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  ArcheAge Version 1.2 Build 4.13 (x2game unpacked)

## the1domo

ArcheAge Version 1.2 Build 4.13 unpacked
http://nightz.co/archeage/ArcheAge%2...ame-Dumped.dll

----------


## Xafi_AA

What is it?

----------


## the1domo

the game itself is not stored in the executable it looks different modules for different parts of the engine and this is the main game module

----------


## Altnob

> the game itself is not stored in the executable it looks different modules for different parts of the engine and this is the main game module


I'm still a bit unsure what this is.

----------


## Xafi_AA

Ok thank you i go to research this i need learn.

----------


## skill3ra

Is reupload possible ?

----------

